# Finally got my colt shaved



## Reble (Sep 11, 2012)

Well decided it was time to shave this little guy down..

He is for sure minimal pinto but might have to test him for homozygous tobiano

He was a sweet heart to shave his ears, face and legs Hurrah a first...

Now no excuse must get his registered papers done...

*How is everyone else doing registering their foals?*


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2012)

What a cutie!!! I especially like that first picture of him


----------



## kay56649 (Sep 11, 2012)

What a beautiful mini!!! Awesome little colt!


----------



## misty'smom (Sep 11, 2012)

What a beautiful colt!! I'll have a girlfriend for him in a few weeks after she is weaned!!! LOL


----------



## Reble (Sep 11, 2012)

that is my favorite too Jill

thanks for the complement Kay56649

Always nice to see what is under their baby coat..


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 11, 2012)

What a handsome little guy

love the 1st pic too


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 11, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 11, 2012)

Isnt he a handsome boy!


----------



## chandab (Sep 12, 2012)

Very cute guy. So far, I've taken most of my pictures for registration and that's as far as I've gotten. Not sure what I'm waiting on.


----------



## Wings (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely boy!

I love the black minimal tobis


----------



## tanya&tinka (Sep 12, 2012)

He is so Freakin Cute !!!


----------



## 2minis4us (Sep 12, 2012)

He is stunning !! I finally sent in papers for my 4 mo. old filly.


----------



## Reble (Sep 12, 2012)

I usually get them out within their first month but as you have waited much longer this year.

and when the weather gets so cold in this area, usually do not clip but this year weather has

been so wonderful.

Will be sent in this week, have a gelding that needs to go permanent so need to get his pics done also. Not sure why I wait till the end of summer this year.. but at least getting done.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 12, 2012)

Love that perky expression! He is a really handsome boy!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh my God, he is the definition of "cute!" So freakin' adorable, I just want to squeeze him.

Leia


----------

